
China Resurrects Great Cannon for DDoS Attacks on Hong Kong Forum - stiray
https://www.zdnet.com/article/china-resurrects-great-cannon-for-ddos-attacks-on-hong-kong-forum/
======
stiray
Interesting how they do it. Injecting js to client pages on "great wall" to
land on browsers where it is calling the targeted web site.

